# Mr



## valyssdorlean (Feb 9, 2012)

I am new to the forums i know but i got a little problem with mith my epc noteboo. it stuck on loading os image. what can i do to restore it


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you receive any CDS with the PC 
How old is the PC
what version of windows does it run

its possible it may have a recovery partition, had a look at a couple of websites epic, systemax etc - but could not find any details 

often the recovery partition is accessible via one of the keys on the PC - like F8 or F10 or F11 or other key as the PC boots


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's one of those cheap Windows CE netbooks.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1040257-please-help-me.html


----------



## valyssdorlean (Feb 9, 2012)

Yes it's one of this Windows CE netbooks


----------



## valyssdorlean (Feb 9, 2012)

I didn't receive any cd. My netbook is running Windows CE
I tried F8 f10 and F11 but still stuck on loading os image


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I didn't receive any cd. My netbook is running Windows CE
> I tried F8 f10 and F11 but still stuck on loading os image


 my post does not apply to these type of device - sorry I have little / no knowledge of the CE devices


----------

